# Comps Public Attendance



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 21, 2008)

I can think of a few of the top of my head:

1. Memphis in May  - over 100k
2. American Royal
3. Jack Daniel's
4. Houston Livestock & Rodeo
5. Stagecoach

Not sure what the attendance figures are though but I'd say that over the period of the comp they probably rival the number of people that attend an NFL game on Sunday.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 22, 2008)

American Royal is over 100K easy as well.  There were people everywhere.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 22, 2008)

motoeric said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> What are the comps that have the highest attendance by the public and what are those attendance numbers?
> 
> ...



We are holding an antique and classic car/truck show as well as having some local bands playing music all day during Que and Cruz.  We wanted to draw in all kinds of folks.  No idea how many will be attending but we are hoping for high numbers.

www.queandcruz.com


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> American Royal is over 100K easy as well.  There were people everywhere.



Did they arrive by train??


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 23, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I can think of a few of the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Memphis in May  - over 100k
> 2. American Royal
> ...


I had done some research
MIM is well over 100K
The Royal is right at 100K
The Jack Is around 50K
Huston will have over 100K at the BBQ alone
I'm not sure about Stagecoach.


----------



## Rub the Butt (Apr 23, 2008)

National BBQ Festival in Douglas GA is over 30K.


----------

